# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El Gobierno decide el cierre definitivo de la central nuclear de Garoña

## embalses al 100%

Noticia calentita, acaba de salir hace 5 minutos.

*El Gobierno decide el cierre definitivo de la central nuclear de Garoña*

*El ministro anuncia la clausura de la central más antigua de España, pese a que el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear avalaba la reapertura*



El Gobierno deniega la renovación de la central nuclear de Garoña (Burgos). Así lo ha anunciado este martes el ministro de Energía, Turismo y Agenda Digital, Álvaro Nadal, que ha destacado que el futuro de la central se ha usado como campo de batalla político. "Hubiese preferido otro tipo de debate, pero no lo ha habido". La decisión supone el cierre definitivo de la central más antigua de España, paralizada desde diciembre de 2012.

La nuclear de Santa Maria de Garoña, la más antigua del parque atómico español, es propiedad de Nuclenor, participada por ENDESA e Iberdrola. Iberdrola había manifestado, por boca de su presidente, Ignacio Sanchez Galán, su voluntad de no reabrir la central, mientras que Endesa había señalado que espera la decisión del Ejecutivo.

Fuente: Elpaís.com

----------

frfmfrfm (02-ago-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Que vergüenza, cerrada por motivos politicos y no tecnicos, como Lemoniz, Valdecaballeros etc cobardia de los diferentes colores PP, PSOE...

----------

F. Lázaro (02-ago-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Creo que a nadie le coge por sorpresa esta decisión, era algo que se daba por hecho. Mucho ánimo y mis mejores deseos para los trabajadores de Garoña. Decisión cobarde de un gobierno lleno de acomplejados. El apoyo del PNV a los presupuestos estaba claro que no iba a ser gratis. El cierre de Garoña era una de esas exigencias. Los técnicos del CSN, General Electrics y Tecnatom han dicho reiteradas veces que la central es segura y avalaban su reapertura. Mientras que en Estados Unidos las centrales de referencia de Garoña aumentan su vida útil hasta los 60 años, aquí se cierra por decisión política. Siempre vamos al revés que el resto del mundo, como los cangrejos. Así nos va... sigamos apostando por los combustibles fósiles y comprando electricidad a Francia. De origen nuclear, por cierto.




> Que vergüenza, cerrada por motivos politicos y no tecnicos, como Lemoniz, Valdecaballeros etc cobardia de los diferentes colores PP, PSOE...


La política energética de este país desde el PEN 1983 ha sido nefasta. Qué te voy a contar a ti que no sepas...

----------

Jonasino (03-ago-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> La moral de los trabajadores de la central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña está por los suelos y el Comité de Empresa recela de las promesas relativas al «plan social» que según el ministro de Energía, Álvaro Nadal, ya está en marcha. Después de reunirse ayer con los empleados de la planta, el comité de empresa de Nuclenor remitió un comunicado en el que asegura que el programa de jubilaciones o recolocaciones anunciado por el ministro «no es cierto». En este sentido, el presidente del comité, Alberto César González, manifestaba la «gran inquietud» que existe entre la plantilla «por la incertidumbre que se abre sobre nuestro futuro».
> 
> La noticia cayó como un jarro de agua fría entre los trabajadores, que durante los últimos meses han mantenido la esperanza de que el Gobierno avalase la reapertura pese al toma y daca que, de un tiempo a esta parte, han protagonizado las copropietarias de Nuclenor, Endesa e Iberdrola. Todos, sin excepción, reaccionaron con «tristeza» y «decepción» porque el cierre definitivo de la instalación obedece, según su parecer, a una «decisión político-económica» y «no técnica».
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que hasta ahora nadie sabe nada sobre el supuesto «plan social» para garantizar el empleo, el comité de empresa acordó ayer la redacción de una «declaración de intenciones» con «mecanismos» para negociar las posibles salidas o recolocaciones de la plantilla. Su propósito, según se desprende en el comunicado, es alcanzar un «acuerdo razonable» que «dependerá de Nuclenor con el apoyo e instrucciones de Iberdrola y de Endesa».
> 
> A la espera de nuevas órdenes, los operarios son conscientes de que siguen trabajando en la central. Y lo seguirán haciendo «mientras alberguemos el combustible gastado y otros residuos radiológicos». Por ello, el comité reiteró el compromiso de los trabajadores a seguir desarrollando sus tareas «con todo el esfuerzo y profesionalidad que nos precede, sin cuestionar en ningún caso que nuestra prioridad es la seguridad de la planta».
> 
> El presidente del comité subrayó además que la empresa comunicará «en breve» el reparto de responsabilidades para acometer los trabajos previos al desmantelamiento e incluso el desmontaje posterior de la infraestructura. No obstante, reiteró que para cumplir con su cometido, la plantilla «necesita motivación y, sobre todo, el necesario sosiego y estabilidad laboral», pues ambos factores son «imprescindibles para mantener el desempeño y profesionalidad mantenidos durante todo este largo y difícil proceso».
> ...


Fuente: elcorreodeburgos.com

----------


## Jonasino

> Mucho ánimo y mis mejores deseos para los trabajadores de Garoña.


Eso, falta les hace.

----------


## Jonasino

> El ministro de Energía, Turismo y Agenda Digital, Álvaro Nadal, ha anunciado la denegación de la renovación de explotación de Santa María de Garoña señalando que "esta decisión no afecta al resto del parque nuclear español".
> 
> Garona central nuclearForo de la Industria Nuclear Española considera que el anuncio en rueda de prensa del ministro de Energía, Turismo y Agenda Digital, Álvaro Nadal, de denegar la renovación de explotación de Santa María de Garoña es una decisión que el Ministerio puede tomar a pesar del dictamen favorable del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear del pasado 8 de febrero. Foro Nuclear entiende esta decisión como un hecho concreto y puntual que no condiciona la continuidad de la operación del resto del parque nuclear español y así lo ha confirmado el propio ministro.
> 
> Para Foro Nuclear, la energía nuclear desempeña un papel esencial en el mix eléctrico al tratarse de la primera fuente de producción eléctrica en España y no emitir gases ni partículas contaminantes a la atmósfera. En el primer semestre de este año, las centrales nucleares españolas lideran nuevamente la producción tras generar más del 23% de la electricidad y sin emitir CO2. La energía nuclear es, por tanto, una fuente que ofrece estabilidad, seguridad y garantía de suministro y ayuda, a su vez, a cumplir los acuerdos medioambientales.
> 
> Desde Foro Nuclear no se realizarán valoraciones adicionales a este comunicado.


Fuente: Foro Nuclear

----------

